# [gelöst] Probleme bei Grafikkarten installieren Radeon RX570

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen ....

Also ich bin bzw. wollte ich die Grafikkarte RX570 installieren. Leider ohne erfolg bis jetzt. Nun hoffe ich das mir einer dabei helfen kann den Fehler zu beseitigen damit die Karte endlich läuft.

Ich bin nach diesen Howto vorgegangen 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

nur leider bleibt mir der Kernel beim hochfahren hängen. Letzte meldung was man sehen kann ist 

FB switch 

dann ist er weg der Kernel ... hmm dachte das es mit dem Framebuffer zu tun hätte hab in mal rausgenommen und einmal noch mal mit probiert egal er bleibt hängen.

Was ich auch noch nicht ganz kapiert habe was genau für welche .bin muss ich einfügen für die Firmware ?

ok in der anleitung steht Polaris10 ... jo und welche .bin Datei muss ich jetzt genau reinschreiben ? da sind ja ein haufen dabei in dem firmware/amdgpu ordner ..  wobei auf dieser Seite 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD-Radeon-500-Serie

steht das die RX570 ja ne Polaris 20 XL sei was ich haber nicht finden konnte in den firmware/amdgpu ordner.

So hoffe es kann mir einer auf die Sprünge helfen was genau schief läuft. 

mfg

schatti

(Hmm also irgenewie war es bei den Nvidia karten einfacher die zum laufen zu bringen)Last edited by Schattenschlag on Fri Oct 16, 2020 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Was ich auch noch nicht ganz kapiert habe was genau für welche .bin muss ich einfügen für die Firmware ? 

 

Na ja, das wird doch auf der von Dir genannten Website erklärt. Man gibt ein:

```
cd /lib/firmware

echo amdgpu/polaris10_{ce,ce_2,k_smc,k2_smc,k_mc,mc,me,me_2,mec2,mec2_2,mec,mec_2,pfp,pfp_2,rlc,sdma1,sdma,smc,smc_sk,uvd,vce}.bin
```

Daraufhin erhältst Du vermutlich folgende Ausgabe:

```
amdgpu/polaris10_ce.bin amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_k2_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_k_mc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc_sk.bin amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin
```

Das trägst Du dann in der Linux Kernel-Konfiguration als Liste der zu ladenden Module ein. Danach Kernel neu bauen, installieren und booten...

----------

## Schattenschlag

Soweit so gut ... hab jetzt einfach alles nochmal neu eingestellt und gebaut.

Jetzt läuft der Kernel mit den einstellungen durch nur bekomme ich immer noch nicht auf eine grafische Oberfläche.

Irgendwas hab ich noch verbockt ... Xorg.log datei im Anhang ... hmm bin aber strickt nach der Anleitung vorgegangen ... 

Hab auch Polaris10-*-*.bin Datein genommen .. aber die RX570 taucht unten in der log nichtmal auf hmmm doch die Falschen .bin Datein ?

```
lspci | grep -i VGA

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590] (rev ef)
```

```
[    88.354] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    88.354] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.66-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    88.354] Current Operating System: Linux Brain 5.4.66-gentoo #4 SMP Wed Oct 14 12:20:36 CEST 2020 x86_64

[    88.354] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.4.66-gentoo root=/dev/sdb3 ro

[    88.354] Build Date: 13 October 2020  10:18:28PM

[    88.354]  

[    88.354] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[    88.354]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    88.354] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    88.354] (==) Log file: "/home/skull/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 14 11:09:10 2020

[    88.354] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    88.354] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    88.354] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    88.354] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    88.354] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    88.354] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    88.354] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    88.354] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    88.354] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    88.354] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    88.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    88.354]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    88.354]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    88.354]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    88.354]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    88.354]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    88.354]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.354] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    88.354] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    88.354] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    88.354] (II) Loader magic: 0x558fc2b00ce0

[    88.354] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    88.354]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    88.354]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[    88.354]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    88.354]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    88.355] (++) using VT number 1

[    88.355] (II) systemd-logind: took control of session /org/freedesktop/login1/session/_31

[    88.357] (--) PCI:*(7@0:0:0) 1002:67df:1462:341b rev 239, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/2097152, 0xfcf00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    88.357] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    88.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    88.357] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.357]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0

[    88.357]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    88.357] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    88.357] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[    88.357] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    88.357] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[    88.357] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    88.357] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    88.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    88.357] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.357]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 19.1.0

[    88.357]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    88.357]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    88.357] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    88.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    88.357] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.357]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 19.1.0

[    88.357]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    88.357]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    88.357] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    88.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    88.358] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.358]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8

[    88.358]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    88.358]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    88.358] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    88.358] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    88.358] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    88.358] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    88.358] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    88.358] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    88.358] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

   ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

   ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

   ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

   ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

   ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

   ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

   ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

   ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

   ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

   ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

   ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

   ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

   ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

   ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

   AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

   ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

   ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

   ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

   ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

   REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

   ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

   MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[    88.358] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    88.358] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    88.358] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    88.358] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    88.358] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[    88.358] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    88.358] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    88.358] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[    88.358] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    88.358] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    88.358] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    88.358] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/home/skull/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    88.358] (EE) 

[    88.360] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    88.358] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist der eigentlich relevante Fehler. also scheint schon was beim laden des kerneltreibers nicht richtig hinzuhauen.

poste doch bitte mal die ausgabe von

```
dmesg|grep -i amdgpu\\\|drm
```

----------

## Schattenschlag

Also es ist nichts vorhanden mit amdgpu oder überhaupt irgendwas mit Radeon rx570 usw..

Hmm also irgendwie war das bei den Nvidia Karten einfacher .... Nun denn hoffe ich finde mit euerer Hilfe den Fehler.....

https://pastebin.com/dmmJ78xQ

----------

## Christian99

hast du denn im kernel amdgpu aktiviert? als modul oder einkompiliert?

wenn als modul, dann kannst du den treiber mal manuell laden.

```
modprobe amdgpu
```

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hatte es als Modul kompiliert, also wenn ich modprobe amdgpu ausfürhe friert der pc komplett ein ....

Und wenn ich es fest einkopiliere hängt sich der kernel beim hochfahren schon auf ....

Hab ich im Kernel irgendwo was vergessen ? oder zuviel aktiviert ?

----------

## Christian99

hmm, evtl. friert der rechner nicht komplett ein, vielleicht kommt nur kein Display output mehr.

Hast du einen zweiten Rechner zur Hand?

dann log dich doch mal per ssh auf den Problem Rechner ein und mache von da aus

```
modprobe amdgpu
```

wenn sich die shell dann weiter benutzen lässt, dann poste doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von

```
dmesg|grep -i amdgpu\\\|drm
```

----------

## Schattenschlag

Leider im moment keinen 2ten rechner zur Hand.... 

Kann ja echt nicht so schwer sein ? ... da muss ich echt sagen ist eine Nvidia karte einfacher zum laufen zu bringen ....

Also ich habe alle .bin im Kernel, hab alles aktiviert was im Howto gestanden ist.

Kernel fährt hoch und läd nicht den Grafikkarten Treiber ... muss auch sagen das von der RX570 nirgends was angezeigt wird ... 

Laut Howto ist es zwar der Polaris10 ... aber sollte da nicht auch die Karte aufgelistet sein ? 

Im Log von Xorg wird sie überhaupt nicht aufgelistet meine Grafikkarte ...

----------

## Schattenschlag

```
dmesg|grep -i amdgpu\\\|drm
```

hmm drm kennt er nicht ? 

an sonst keine veränderung ... amdgpu wird nicht gefunden im dmesg log ... modprobe amdgpu schmiert linux ab ... zumindest kann man nix mehr auf der konsole schreiben ausser reset drücken...

----------

## Christian99

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Leider im moment keinen 2ten rechner zur Hand.... 
> 
> Kann ja echt nicht so schwer sein ? ... da muss ich echt sagen ist eine Nvidia karte einfacher zum laufen zu bringen ....
> 
> 

 

dann nimm doch eine nvidia karte  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich habe alle .bin im Kernel, hab alles aktiviert was im Howto gestanden ist.
> 
> Kernel fährt hoch und läd nicht den Grafikkarten Treiber ... muss auch sagen das von der RX570 nirgends was angezeigt wird ...

 

wenn es keinen Treiber gibt kann er ihn auch nicht laden und dementsprechend auch nix anzeigen. was erwartest du?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Laut Howto ist es zwar der Polaris10 ... aber sollte da nicht auch die Karte aufgelistet sein ? 
> 
> Im Log von Xorg wird sie überhaupt nicht aufgelistet meine Grafikkarte ...

 

Wenn kein Treiber geladen ist kann auch X nix damit machen, as expected.

verwendest du systemd/journald? dann kannst du mal schaun ob du im log vom vorigen boot noch was findest, nachdem du amdgpu geladen hast.

Ohne irgendwelche fehlermeldungen kann ich dir (und wahrscheinlich auch sonst keiner) weiterhelfen. Irgendwas brauchen wir.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> (Hmm also irgenewie war es bei den Nvidia karten einfacher die zum laufen zu bringen)

 

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm also irgendwie war das bei den Nvidia Karten einfacher

 

 *Quote:*   

> da muss ich echt sagen ist eine Nvidia karte einfacher zum laufen zu bringen 

 

Ich habe hier aufgehört zu lesen. Klingt ja so, als ob ich zu einer AMD Karte geraten hätte oder ob ich daran schuld wäre, wenn es nicht geht. Keine Lust auf schlechte Gefühle.   :Sad: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

 *Quote:*   

> dann nimm doch eine nvidia karte  

 

auf so eine Antwort hab ich nur gewartet ... naja ....

Jo welche Fehlermeldungen willst denn haben ? ausser die von xorg hab ich nix ....

 *Quote:*   

> wenn es keinen Treiber gibt kann er ihn auch nicht laden und dementsprechend auch nix anzeigen. was erwartest du? 

 

also soweit bin ich auch schon gekommen ... darum hoffte ich, hier hilfe zu finden um das problem zu lösen .... 

Nein ich verwende OpenRC ...

Naja ich weiß ja nicht ein mal ob amdgpu geladen wir, starte ich es per hand (wenn es als modul kompiliert wurde) geht nix mehr am Terminal ...

baue ich amdgpu fix in den Kernel bleibt der Kernel hängen ... 

Aber wie du sieht wenn mir einer sagt poste das oder zeig mal das ... mach ich es .. sofern ich die möglichkeit habe und mir das system die dinge zeigt ...

----------

## Schattenschlag

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (Hmm also irgenewie war es bei den Nvidia karten einfacher die zum laufen zu bringen) 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hmm also irgendwie war das bei den Nvidia Karten einfacher 
> 
>  *Quote:*   da muss ich echt sagen ist eine Nvidia karte einfacher zum laufen zu bringen  
> ...

 

??  Habe nur einen vergleich angestellt das es bei einer Nvidia einfacher war ... tja jetzt hab ich keine mehr und hab halt eine AMD Grafikkarte ...

Leider habe ich oder mach ich irgendwo einen fehler und die AMD Grafikkarte will nicht bzw. der Treiber will nicht ... 

Warum du jetzt schlechte Gefühle bekommen solltest keine Ahnung ... aber nun denn schönen Abend noch ?? hmm

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt denn die Ausgabe von

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS='' emerge --info

und was

eix xorg-drivers

----------

## Schattenschlag

emerge --info

https://pastebin.com/bGgJGQkX

eix -s xorg-drivers

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.20-r2 **9999*l {INPUT_DEVICES="elographics evdev joystick libinput synaptics vmmouse void wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu ast dummy fbdev freedreno geode glint i915 i965 intel mga nouveau nv nvidia omap qxl r128 radeon radeonsi siliconmotion tegra vc4 vesa via virtualbox vmware"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.20-r2(12:26:55 14.10.2020)(INPUT_DEVICES="libinput -elographics -evdev -joystick -synaptics -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi -ast -dummy -fbdev -freedreno -geode -glint -i915 -i965 -intel -mga -nouveau -nv -nvidia -omap -qxl -r128 -radeon -siliconmotion -tegra -vc4 -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware")

     Startseite:             https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/No_homepage

     Beschreibung:           Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers
```

----------

## Christian99

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dann nimm doch eine nvidia karte   
> 
> auf so eine Antwort hab ich nur gewartet ... naja ....
> 
> 

 

Naja, hast du ja auch provoziert. Mag ja sein, dass man sich ärgert weil mit nvidia das funktioniert hat und jetzt nicht. Aber irgendwann sollte dann auch mal gut sein, finde ich.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jo welche Fehlermeldungen willst denn haben ? ausser die von xorg hab ich nix ....
> 
> 

 

Auch mit OpenRC hast du einen system logger, der normalerweise das kernel log aufzeichnet und in eine Datei speichert. Aber wo das ist ist dann abhängig vom verwendeten Logger und Konfiugration.

Bin jetzt schon ne ganze Weile bei systemd, deswegen weiß ich nicht mehr genau, wie das war, aber ich würde mal nach /var/log/messages oder /var/log/kernel schauen, obs da was gibt.

----------

## mike155

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibts eine Datei "/var/log/dmesg" vom aktuellen Boot und eine Datei "/var/log/dmesg.0" vom letzten Boot. 

Man kann also den Kernel mit AMD GPU Support booten. Wenn man nichts mehr sieht, rebootet man mit einem Kernel ohne AMD GPU Support oder mit Kernel-Option "nomodeset radeon.modeset=0 i915.modeset=0 nouveau.modeset=0". Dann kann man in "/var/log/dmesg.0" sehen, was beim letzten Boot schief gelaufen ist.

----------

## s|mon

Alternativ kannst du natürlich mal auf einer zweiten Konsole versuchen das Modul zu laden (verzögert mit sleep) und auf der ersten mit dmesg -w die Ausgabe zu verfolgen. Ob da noch was erscheint. Besser wäre aber das Auslesen der Logfiles (bei mir wird das durch syslog noch nach kern.log geschrieben).

Ansonsten würde ich nochmal die Kernel-config im Detail prüfen mit den Settings auf der AMDGPU wiki Seite.

Ist der direct rendering manager angewählt (evtl auch als Modul)?.

Ich habe den Wechsel von Nvidia auf AMD erst vor ein paar Wochen gemacht und war überrascht wie einfach es war und freue mich nicht mehr zwischen jedem Kernel Wechsel den Nvidia Treiber neu kompilieren zu müssen.

Ich habe alles statisch, aber sehe zum Beispiel folgenden Output:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.824436] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75
> 
> [    0.827290] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device
> 
> ...
> ...

 

evtl. mal die kernel.config auf AMD|DRM greppen. Überprüfen das man den neuen Kernel mit der Config auch geladen hat etc. (keine Unterstellung passiert aber gerne mal).

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen ...

So gerade von der Arbeit heim ... 

Also hier mal die Kernel.log

https://pastebin.com/LfPTGu5x

das hab ich in der /var/log/messages gefunden ...

```
ct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359088]  amdgpu_device_fini+0x41f/0x453 [amdgpu]

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359123]  amdgpu_driver_unload_kms+0x4c/0x80 [amdgpu]

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359165]  amdgpu_driver_load_kms.cold+0x35/0x3a [amdgpu]

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359166]  drm_dev_register+0x13c/0x180

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359201]  amdgpu_pci_probe+0xd4/0x130 [amdgpu]

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359202]  local_pci_probe+0x2b/0x60

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359203]  pci_device_probe+0xdf/0x170

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359203]  really_probe+0xfc/0x2c0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359204]  device_driver_attach+0x68/0x70

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359205]  __driver_attach+0x54/0xc0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359206]  ? device_driver_attach+0x70/0x70

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359206]  bus_for_each_dev+0x75/0xc0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359207]  bus_add_driver+0x198/0x1e0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359208]  driver_register+0x67/0xb0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359208]  ? 0xffffffffc0441000

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359209]  do_one_initcall+0x41/0x1df

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359210]  ? _cond_resched+0x10/0x20

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359211]  ? kmem_cache_alloc_trace+0x4a/0x1e0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359212]  do_init_module+0x56/0x210

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359212]  load_module+0x2014/0x2360

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359213]  ? frob_text.isra.0+0x20/0x20

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359215]  __do_sys_finit_module+0xfd/0x120

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359215]  do_syscall_64+0x43/0x110

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359216]  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359217] RIP: 0033:0x7f0a834c5919

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359217] Code: 00 c3 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 0f 1f 44 00 00 48 89 f8 48 89 f7 48 89 d6 48 89 ca 4d 89 c2 4d 89 c8 4c 8b 4c 24 08 0f 05 <48> 3d 01 f0 ff ff 73 01 c3 48 8b 0d 47 05 0c 00 f7 d8 64 89 01 48

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359218] RSP: 002b:00007ffea3a4dad8 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000139

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359218] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 000055dbc04adeb0 RCX: 00007f0a834c5919

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359218] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007f0a8359ea7d RDI: 000000000000000d

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359219] RBP: 0000000000020000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 00007ffea3a4dc50

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359219] R10: 000000000000000d R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 00007f0a8359ea7d

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359219] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 000055dbc048e2d0 R15: 000055dbc04adeb0

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359220] ---[ end trace ae1ee1e3c67f8901 ]---

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    2.359315] amdgpu: probe of 0000:07:00.0 failed with error -110

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [    3.995175] udevd (714) used greatest stack depth: 12776 bytes left

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   20.888744] random: crng init done

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   20.888745] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   29.821458] EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   29.871258] EXT4-fs (sdb4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   29.971274] ip (1368) used greatest stack depth: 12512 bytes left

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   30.195138] Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-300:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-300:00, irq=IGNORE)

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   30.284983] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Down

Oct 15 18:50:12 localhost kernel: [   30.285053] ip (1730) used greatest stack depth: 10856 bytes left

Oct 15 18:50:14 localhost kernel: [   31.917430] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Up - 100Mbps/Full - flow control rx/tx

Oct 15 18:50:14 localhost kernel: [   31.917439] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready
```

dmesg.0 finde ich nicht und sonst ist die dmesg gleich wie die ich schon gepostet habe.

@s|mon  also das hab ich auch drinnen stehen in der /var/log/messages (aber wieso gehts dann nicht weiter ? xorg findet nix und monitor bleibt schwarz und kernel reagiert auf keine tastatur eingaben mehr) 

```
Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    0.743466] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970337] amdgpu 0000:07:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 0: 0xd0000000 -> 0xdfffffff

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970338] amdgpu 0000:07:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 2: 0xe0000000 -> 0xe01fffff

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970339] amdgpu 0000:07:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 5: 0xfcf00000 -> 0xfcf3ffff

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970340] fb0: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970371] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970389] amdgpu 0000:07:00.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970408] amdgpu 0000:07:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

Oct 15 18:51:33 localhost kernel: [    1.970495] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS10 0x1002:0x67DF 0x1462:0x341B 0xEF).
```

das einzige was ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe .. wenn ich amdgpu fix einkompeliere bleibt das system hängen ... baue ich es als modul ein läuft es durch ... aber sobald ich modprobe amdgpu mache bleibt dann alles hängen ... 

Ich kann per tastatur nichts mehr machen ... auf keine console wechseln nix ... 

Ich guck jetzt mal die Kernel Einstellungen noch mal durch ...... 

Melde mich sobald ich durch bin mit Kernel usw...

----------

## Schattenschlag

So nach 4 mal neu bauen und div. google suche hab ich es mal soweit gebracht das er die Grafikkarte erkennt .... leider hab ich immer noch keine Grafische Oberfläche weil irgendwas immer noch nicht ganz passt ...

Xorg.log 

( Ganze Xorg.log Datei  https://pastebin.com/zc3HCSTc )

```
[    17.425] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    17.425] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    17.672] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 846 x 285

[    17.675] (EE) 

[    17.675] (EE) Backtrace:

[    17.675] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x4d) [0x55ee95137afd]

[    17.675] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x55ee94f87000+0x1b49a5) [0x55ee9513b9a5]

[    17.675] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f02e3d6b000+0x13020) [0x7f02e3d7e020]

[    17.675] (EE) 3: /lib64/libc.so.6 (gsignal+0x141) [0x7f02e3be8771]

[    17.675] (EE) 4: /lib64/libc.so.6 (abort+0x127) [0x7f02e3bd253b]

[    17.675] (EE) 5: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f02e3bb0000+0x2240f) [0x7f02e3bd240f]

[    17.675] (EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f02e3bb0000+0x30fa2) [0x7f02e3be0fa2]

[    17.675] (EE) 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so (0x7f02e36ba000+0x8ff3) [0x7f02e36c2ff3]

[    17.675] (EE) 8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so (0x7f02e36ba000+0x9356) [0x7f02e36c3356]

[    17.675] (EE) 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so (0x7f02e36ba000+0x186b5) [0x7f02e36d26b5]

[    17.675] (EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so (0x7f02e36ba000+0x1a4ac) [0x7f02e36d44ac]

[    17.675] (EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (MapWindow+0x21c) [0x55ee9500ac0c]

[    17.675] (EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (0x55ee94f87000+0x5bb24) [0x55ee94fe2b24]

[    17.675] (EE) 13: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xeb) [0x7f02e3bd3ceb]

[    17.675] (EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (_start+0x2a) [0x55ee94fcc23a]

```

Hmm wenn ich das noch gelöst bekomme wäre ich überglücklich ....

----------

## CooSee

hallo,

das mit Nvidia, da gebe ich dir Recht - war viel unkomplizierter.

hier ist meine Config als Vergleich - bitte siehe meine Signatur.

https://pastebin.com/GnesLiv7

als Modul ist doch viel einfacher als dieses *.bin gedöns.

hier meine Xorg.log

https://pastebin.com/iknh5SES

hoffe das hilft  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Soweit sieht alles richtig aus.

Kannst du deine /usr/src/linux/.config mal bitte posten?

Evtl musst du nicht die firmware-module für polaris10 sondern für polaris11 oder gar polaris12, es dürfte zum testen hilfreich sein mal alle polaris1?-*.bin Module einzubauen.

Zum Erfahrungsbericht kann ich nur sagen: Aus einem Samplesize von 1 AMD Kiste unter 1 Kisten mit AMD Grafikkarten (höhöhö) hatte ich keine Probleme mit meinem Vega Grafikchipsatz auf meinem Zen+ Gerät...

Ist jetzt aber schon wieder 1 Jahr her und mein Gedächtnis siebt gerne.

----------

## Christian99

das sieht schon falsch aus:

```
[    17.589] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.589]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.1

[    17.589]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.609] (II) AMDGPU(0): Refusing to try glamor on llvmpipe

[    17.609] (EE) AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, failed to initialize EGL.

[    17.609] (WW) AMDGPU(0): amdgpu_glamor_pre_init returned FALSE, using ShadowFB
```

glamor sollte eigentlich funktionieren, glaube ich.

bin mir nicht sicher, was da schief geht. Poste doch bitte mal die ausgabe von

```
emerge --info xorg-server mesa libdrm
```

um zu sehen, welche use flags die relevanten Pakete haben.

Außerdem bitte die ausgabe von

```
dmesg|grep -i amdgpu\\\|drm
```

Vielleicht sieht man ob der Kernel treiber schon irgendwelche Probleme hat.

----------

## Schattenschlag

So hier mal die Kernel config  (@Max Steel)

https://pastebin.com/vKRKvqG6

Hier die info von --> emerge --info xorg-server mesa libdrm  (@Christian99)

https://pastebin.com/HtNrNQfn

und zu guter letzt die Infos von --> dmesg|grep -i amdgpu\\\|drm

https://pastebin.com/YZ2GBuzW

@CooSee hmm also auf den ersten blick sehe ich da nur den Unterschied das dein Kernel (5.9.0) neuer ist (5.4.66 meine version) .... hmmm

alle polaris .bin module einbauen ? hmm ist das gut ? ... dachte das die sich gegenseitig irgendwie ins Gehege kommen würden ? aber kann es ja mal probieren ...

----------

## Christian99

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alle polaris .bin module einbauen ? hmm ist das gut ? ... dachte das die sich gegenseitig irgendwie ins Gehege kommen würden ? aber kann es ja mal probieren ...

 

sollte keine probleme machen, der kernel treiber wählt von den verfügbaren Firmwaredateien die richtigen aus. Aber soweit ich sehe werden FW dateien geladen und er ist zufrieden.

Die dmesg ausgabe sieht gut aus soweit. libdrm ist ohne libkms flag gebaut.

Ohne mich wirklich auszukennen würde ich mal libkms für libdrm aktivieren.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> So hier mal die Kernel config  (@Max Steel)
> 
> https://pastebin.com/vKRKvqG6

 

Das einzige was mir jetzt auffällt was bei mir anders ist, ich habe AGP, VGA_ARB und INTEL_GTT nicht gesetzt sind. (wobei Intel GTT könnte am Prozessor liegen. Ist auch erstmal nicht so wild.

Ich habe noch AMDGPU_USERPTR gesetzt.

und DRM_DP_CEC

```
#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_DP_AUX_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_DEBUG_MM is not set

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_OVERALLOC=100

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_DP_CEC=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM_DMA_PAGE_POOL=y

CONFIG_DRM_SCHED=y

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA9950 is not set

# end of I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# ARM devices

#

# end of ARM devices

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_SI is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_CIK is not set

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_GART_DEBUGFS is not set

#

# ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration

#

CONFIG_DRM_AMD_ACP=y

# end of ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration

```

----------

## Schattenschlag

Yeah ... es läuft  :Smile:   !!!!

mesa war schuld an dem letzten Fehler ....  der hat statt radeonsi  radeon als useflag gehabt ... warum auch immer !

hab es beim updaten mitbekommen das beide grün geschrieben wurden ... bei radeon war ein * dabei ... 

hmm nun denn wieso das so war keine Ahnung in der make.config stand jedenfalls radeonsi drinnen von Anfang an hmm...

Danke für eure Geduld und nerven  :Smile: 

mfg

schatti

----------

## Schattenschlag

Mir ist noch eine Frage eingefallen ... 

Wie wird jetzt der AMD Grafikkarten Treiber aktualisiert ? Bei Nvidia ladet man ja sich ja den Treiber per Update runter und muss dann für den neuen Kernel das ganze immer wieder neu kompilieren.

Aber wie macht das AMD ? die Firmware wird die nicht in den Kernel fest eingebaut beim kompilieren ?

----------

## firefly

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Mir ist noch eine Frage eingefallen ... 
> 
> Wie wird jetzt der AMD Grafikkarten Treiber aktualisiert ? Bei Nvidia ladet man ja sich ja den Treiber per Update runter und muss dann für den neuen Kernel das ganze immer wieder neu kompilieren.
> 
> Aber wie macht das AMD ? die Firmware wird die nicht in den Kernel fest eingebaut beim kompilieren ?

 

Der kernel part des Treibers ist im linux kernel source mit dabei.

-> Jedes mal wenn du einen update des kernels machst, wird auch der kernel part für AMD GPUs mit aktualisiert.

Beim bauen des neuen kernels werden auch die aktuellen firmware files mit eingebunden (diese files bekommt man z.b. via sys-kernel/linux-firmware)

Wenn für deine GPU ein wichtiges firmware update gibt kannst du auch einfach deinen aktuellen kernel neu bauen damit die aktualisierten firmware files eingebunden werden.

Der rest ist in mesa.

-> Bei einem update von mesa wird der part für AMD GPUs mit aktualisiert.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Alles klar danke fürs aufklären  :Smile: 

Wieder was gelernt.

----------

